# C50 Frame Weight??



## sps3172 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi All,

I've read that the first generation of C50 frames were a bit heavier (100 grams or so) than the newest version. Some sources say this change took place between the 2005 and 2006 model years. 

I've managed to locate a C50 in my size (58cm C-T) in my beloved PR38 (world champ) colors. There seems to be a bit of confusion in terms of this frame being the first version or the newer, lighter version. The shop is in the process of weighing the frame for me to help determine. Can anyone tell me what the 'frame only' weights should be for a 58cm frame in both the old version carbon and the newer 'high modulous' carbon? Is the color scheme (PR38) a giveaway in and of itself (i.e. it was only available on the older fames, etc)? Is there any other easy way to distinguish between the old style frames and the newer versions? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

sps3172 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've read that the first generation of C50 frames were a bit heavier (100 grams or so) than the newest version. Some sources say this change took place between the 2005 and 2006 model years.
> 
> I've managed to locate a C50 in my size (58cm C-T) in my beloved PR38 (world champ) colors. There seems to be a bit of confusion in terms of this frame being the first version or the newer, lighter version. The shop is in the process of weighing the frame for me to help determine. Can anyone tell me what the 'frame only' weights should be for a 58cm frame in both the old version carbon and the newer 'high modulous' carbon? Is the color scheme (PR38) a giveaway in and of itself (i.e. it was only available on the older fames, etc)? Is there any other easy way to distinguish between the old style frames and the newer versions? Any help would be appreciated.


I know this isn't the answer your asking for...... but if you are concerned about 100 grams, Colnago probably shouldn't be high on your list of choices for a frame.
I believe you'll be looking at about 1370 grams for your frame, give or take. Colnago weights also vary depending on the color scheme, and PR38 I -believe- is one of the heaviest. But its -really- -really- nice looking!! Forget about the weight and get the frame, you'll love it.

I did my first race of the year this past Sunday, and rode a complete beater bike, year 2000 Cdale triathlon aero frame with a mix of junk parts. First time I had used it (assembled it the night before) and it weighed about 19 pounds. Had my best feeling ride of the year. Maybe this weight thing is over-rated...


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

sps3172 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've read that the first generation of C50 frames were a bit heavier (100 grams or so) than the newest version. Some sources say this change took place between the 2005 and 2006 model years.
> 
> I've managed to locate a C50 in my size (58cm C-T) in my beloved PR38 (world champ) colors. There seems to be a bit of confusion in terms of this frame being the first version or the newer, lighter version. The shop is in the process of weighing the frame for me to help determine. Can anyone tell me what the 'frame only' weights should be for a 58cm frame in both the old version carbon and the newer 'high modulous' carbon? Is the color scheme (PR38) a giveaway in and of itself (i.e. it was only available on the older fames, etc)? Is there any other easy way to distinguish between the old style frames and the newer versions? Any help would be appreciated.


Your frame is likely a 2006-2007 frame. Unfortunately for me, the PR38 paint scheme has been resurrected for 2006, presumably so it could be used for the cyclocross World Champ. I tried to get a WC scheme done on special order, but now it's a stocked color scheme from Colnago (Boo!). But I have tricks up my sleeve to make my PR38 build special :smilewinkgrin:.

That's why in the last 8-12 months, guys have dumped their TM38 and Mapei WC C40s on Ebay as the paint scheme has lost a bit of it's exclusivity. Oh no, the paint scheme has been revived! 

The 2006 and up C50s are a bit lighter due to the Ti BB shell, and I think with higher modulus CF. It's easy to tell the 2005 (and 2004?) C50s as the lugs are unidirectional weave, which I think looks tricker. Your bike probably has the marbelized-looking lugs.

There is an outside chance you have a 2005 PR38, as Shah had one on this forum. But he was the only person I know who had one prior to 2006.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

There is a few differences between the C50 offered in 2004-2005 vs. 2005-2006 and later models.
- The later models have shorter carbon lugs.
- The later models supposedly use high-modulus carbon fiber for tubes and lugs. Thus the name C50 HP HM.
- The later models have an updated version of HP chainstays ... less angular than previous version. But this could have taken place a bit earlier, can't be definitive.

Regarding Ti BB, Colnago has long been using CNC Ti BB shells since there were some Al BB shells failures - thermal expansion coefficients of Al and CF is very much different, not the best mating materials for high-stress area. Makes you wonder why most CF bikes use Al shells ... cost!


----------

